# kernel: xennet_get_responses: too many frags 6 > max 5



## mschwenke (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi,

Sorry for my bad English.

I tested freeBSD FreeBSD with XENHVM and FreeNAS. I compiled the latest 9.0 RC3-p1 and checked many posts with this error, but I think the problem was fixed in this release. I checked the code and don't find the position in the netfront.c with the error.

The error on the console is 
	
	



```
kernel: xennet_get_responses: too many frags 6 > max 5
```

Does anyone have an idea how to solve the problem?


----------



## mschwenke (Jan 5, 2012)

Ash on my head, after I compiled the correct source the problem was fixed.


----------

